# 7 month ICSI twins and want more!



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,
this is my first time on this thread, to be honest, i didn't think i'd feel this way so soon! I just love my boys to bits, but i'm from a family of 10, and dh from 6, (3 adopted), and i'm already starting to feel disappointed when af comes. I just know we'll have to do the whole ICSI thing again to get pg, and don't know if i can do that...
Does anyone else have twins and want more kids.
I feel so lucky to have them. but really want a house full!!!!
JJ


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi JJ,

We started trying again for a baby when our twins were 6 months old. I've always had a dream of having 4 children - I'm one of 4 - and we knew as soon as our twins arrived that we wanted more children. We tried to conceive naturally for 4 years before going for one last ICSI cycle (which was an utter nightmare, but that's another story). Sadly our dream hasn't come true, we've finished our run on the infertility treadmill but we know how truly lucky we are to have the two gorgeous children we have.

Good luck with everything.

Jules


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jules,
thanks for your reply, and being so honest, at least i know i'm not odd! But also like you am truly happy with my two boys, i wonder will i get to the stage where i'm prepared to go through ICSI again, also if i'll ever be able to afford it is the other question!
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi JJ,

I thought I was the only one that felt like this!!!!   My girls are 7 months and I really want to be pregnant again. I find myself staring at pregnant women and wishing it was me! I love Sophie and Ella so much and would love to give them more sisters or even a brother.  

We have 3   in Spain but money is the only issue with us at the moment. Even if the   worked,I know DH would be saying,how do we pay for it!! I think we're still paying off our last cycle.  

I'm just about to return to work too so the girls have to go into a nursery twice a week so that takes up most of my earnings!!  

At least I'm not alone.

Abby


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi JJ,

I don't have twins but am lucky enough to have a DS (3) and a DD (10 mths) from 1 ICSI cycle.  I thought I only wanted 2 kids but from the time my DD was just 8 weeks old, I can think of nothing but having another one!  We don't have any frosties left so we would have to go through ICSI again so it is a big decision to make.  DH always wanted 3 kids but is leaving it totally up to me because I'm the one that has to deal with all the physical side of IVF.  I am leaning towards doing it but have a couple of reservations.  I am a bit concerned about the long term effects of IVF drugs and I am afraid of not being as successful as we were the first time.  I would only do one stim cycle and any FETs from that if necessary but if that didn't work, I think it would be hard to deal with after we had made this big decision to try for a third child.  On the other hand, I don't want to find myself later in life not having given it a shot.  
I am so thankful for the 2 gorgeous kids we have but another one would be wonderful!

Cinderella


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

We said originally that if we were lucky enough first time around to get pregnant we would use our frosties to try for number 2.  When we found out we were having twins everyone assumed we wouldn't want any more, even DH.  Ever since the moment they were born I have felt sad that I will never be pregnant or give birth again.  I am more broody now than I was before I had the girls because all the joy I thought I would feel is so much more than I had thought it would be and I WANT MORE.  

We let our frosties go in February as DH is adament he doesn't want any more.  I am going to the Baby Show at the NEC next Friday with my breastfeeding group and I know at least one of them is pregnant again.  Much as it greives me (why can't I just be happy for the two wonderful little girls I have) I desparately want more children.  I also have a wonderful 9 year old stepson so I was luckier than some even to begin with.

It's really hard.  I was never ever bitter before.  I always took great joy in other people's pregnancies.  Why can't I feel like that now?

HJG


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
I understand completely how you feel about being jealous of other women, and it's such a horrible feeling. A friend of mine just had a little girl on friday (i'd love a girl) of course a natural birth and she'll probably breastfeed without any trouble whatsoever!!!  I am so happy for her, and pleased everything has gone well, she wasn't sick once!!! But just the fact that i don't have that easy choice about having another baby is so hard... DH would like more kids too and he's been a wonderful hands on dad, couldn't manage without him. We don't have any frosties, and we got our one ICSI cycle so far paid for on the Irish medical card. It only cost us 1000 euro. But i don't think they will fund another cycle, and i don't think we can afford one. So perhaps we dont have any choice in the matter. I would just so love a 'natural' 'miracle' baby!! But i dont think we have one chance in a million.
Thanks for listening to my rampage..
JJ
P.s. am wonderfully happy. just love my boys sooo much and would love to have a big family.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup I'm joining in too.

we had one icsi cycle and have no frosties unfortunately... I would just be so so happy if we had a surprise miracle it would just be amazing, and every month just like before I was pg I'm sad when af arrives, sadly dh isnt keen on going through it all again, he wants to adopt but I feel so sad that I won't get to go through child birth again. i'm still bf my 8 month old son and am dreading stopping cos it might be my last ever and that just makes me so  .


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm so glad that I'm not on my own here.  

I also feel so jealous of friends announcing their pregnancies. I am happy for them but, in a way,I wish it was me again.  

I loved being pregnant so much. It took us so long to get pregnant that I just enjoyed the whole experience thinking that we were just so lucky (which we were). I now dread people telling me that they're pregnant and,in a way,I'm scared every time we visit friends incase that's what they say??!!! I feel very selfish in that sense.  

I'm not really looking forward to Sophie and Ellas' 1st birthday either as I know that I'll be thinking about their birth and how wonderful it was,wishing it could happen all over again. I just know that I'm going to be very emotional.   But,then again,I can't wait to see my girls grow up and change.   We've got so much to look forward to but,I would like a little brother for Sophie and Ella or another sister

Abby


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello

I'll join you all... i'd love another baby but finances do not allow at the moment.  I also find myself looking at other peoples bumps and wishing it was me    Although also like you other ladies I do know how fortunate I am to have my little miracle and although i've been told a natural miracle is near on impossible I am in the fortunate position that its not impossible so my dreams of a sibling for Alex one day are still alive.

Good luck to you all for when the time is right....  

Bev xx


----------

